
More than half of American jobs are at risk because of coronavirus - skolos
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/16/economy/job-losses-coronavirus/index.html
======
samizdis
It is a shame that the intro to this article appears only in the eighth
paragraph: "Nearly 80 million jobs in the US economy are at high or moderate
risk today, according to analysis in the last week from Moody's Analytics.
That's more than half of the 153 million jobs in the economy overall."

Maybe it was buried because, in the next paragraph, there is some ferocious
back-pedalling: "That doesn't mean that all those jobs will be lost. But it's
probable that as many as 10 million of those workers could see some impact to
their paychecks -- either layoffs, furloughs, fewer hours or wage cuts, said
Mark Zandi, chief economist at Moody's Analytics."

Even so, it does settle down to: "Of those 80 million jobs, Moody's Analytics
projects that 27 million are at high risk due to the virus, primarily in
transportation and travel, leisure and hospitality, temporary help services
and oil drilling and extraction."

Those figures are stark enough to make an intro. It is vexing that an article
in the business news section of any big media house should have started: "A
week ago, Darrin Dixon wasn't all that concerned about the coronavirus."

FFS. News, not drama, please. Relevance, not voyeurism.

